# mini ship fairs



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

The following miniship fairs are taking place during October. They are in the u.k. Whilst mainly covering the scale 1/1200 there is a lot to see for all maritime enthusiasts.
Welton village hall, near Lincoln Sunday 9th October 10.30 - 15.00
Theale village hall, Near Reading Sunday 16th October 10.30 - 15.00
for further details visit this web page.
http://www.photrek.co.uk/shipshows05.htm
Duncan


----------

